# Sandbur/Grassbur Control?



## JimBob1907 (Sep 10, 2014)

Alright, here's my story. I've got an INFESTATION of burs on my 160 acres that I want to turn to Bermuda hay. These little pests will literally fill the ENTIRE sole of my shoe just from stepping from my truck to the ground. The farmer who leases it from me doesn't control the weeds and simply disks the burs into the ground at the end of summer before planting annual rye in the fall for his cows. I think that the only solution to this issue to resolve it quick would be to use RoundUp or a similar glyphosate on the property in about June/July then disk and plant a soil holder for the winter before planting Bermuda in the spring. Just thought I'd put this out here and see if anyone else has had a similar situation.

Regards, JimBob.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a solid plan it seems, there are some selectives that can control burrs (can't use MSMA anymore) Pastora is good at controlling them but is fairly expensive. Problem with your field is going to be the bank of seeds left behind from the years of mismanagement.....it's going to be an uphill battle but doable. What type Bermuda, seeded or sprigged?


----------



## JimBob1907 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks! My thoughts as well as far as the battle. I would like to seed, but I'm open to other options.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, everything we do is of the sprigged variety but there have been a lot of seeded varieties that have proven themselves in the past few years. Another thought would be to go ahead and plant this year after spraying and control the burrs as they germinate by broadcast spraying and then spot spraying afterwards. Pastora will stunt our Bermuda just a bit but will not dramatically reduce yields. You probably don't have a problem with burrs until what late July or August?


----------



## JimBob1907 (Sep 10, 2014)

Great info! Usually the issue starts around July 4th. What would be your reason for sprigging vs. seeding? By planting this year, do you mean around Aug-Sept.? Thanks!


----------



## JimBob1907 (Sep 10, 2014)

Also, for the record, I am looking at the Wrangler variety of Bermuda for its growth/nutrition/drought tolerance.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Is Sandbur an annual or perennial?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Is there a current crop of ryegrass on the land now? My thinking is I would want to get started and plant the Bermuda as soon as I could this year. Maybe the renter still has the lease right now?

If you sprig you are going to need to prep the ground. That would give you a head start on the weed control.

If you drill seed then you could either burn it off before drilling or get the stand started then spray for the weeds that emerge. From my experience, Bermuda will choke out most other weeds and grasses if kept healthy.

Are you going to plant the 160 over time or go full bore and do it all in one spring/ summer?

I would be on cloud 9 with 160 acres of good Bermuda.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JimBob1907 said:


> Great info! Usually the issue starts around July 4th. What would be your reason for sprigging vs. seeding? By planting this year, do you mean around Aug-Sept.? Thanks!


The type of Bermuda grass that we grow is typically sprigged because it is a hybrid and as a result produces few viable seeds. It just about has to be sprigged or disced in from cut tops. The wrangled you mentioned I've heard of but never had any dealings with it.....I would say you may live in an area where seeded varieties are a better choice. 
I'm not sure about your seedin time with seeded varieties. Here when sprigging, it's commonly done a few weeks after spring green up, trying to take advantage of spring precept......planting in late June and July is chancey, most is on dry land.....



Bonfire said:


> Is Sandbur an annual or perennial?


I think it depends on our region, a week perennial in some but mostly an annual....if allowed to go to seed however, they may lay dormant for years....when you thnk you've got 'em taken care of...BAM...here they come again.....if not real heavy, a good method is to take them out by hand. 
There is a pre emergent for established fields, haven't tried it yet....hope I don't have to


----------



## JimBob1907 (Sep 10, 2014)

Tim/South said:


> Is there a current crop of ryegrass on the land now? My thinking is I would want to get started and plant the Bermuda as soon as I could this year. Maybe the renter still has the lease right now?
> 
> If you sprig you are going to need to prep the ground. That would give you a head start on the weed control.
> 
> ...


There is a crop of rye on it now. I think that with the typical rain cycle locally, planting would (probably) work best in the spring to catch the rain. The rain is very unreliable in early fall. I was planning on doing all 160 at one time. It has been my thought that the sprigs may not hold up well without rain on time. I thought that seeds would have some room for a missed forecast. This may be a misconception. Thanks!


----------



## JimBob1907 (Sep 10, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> The type of Bermuda grass that we grow is typically sprigged because it is a hybrid and as a result produces few viable seeds. It just about has to be sprigged or disced in from cut tops. The wrangled you mentioned I've heard of but never had any dealings with it.....I would say you may live in an area where seeded varieties are a better choice.
> I'm not sure about your seedin time with seeded varieties. Here when sprigging, it's commonly done a few weeks after spring green up, trying to take advantage of spring precept......planting in late June and July is chancey, most is on dry land.....
> 
> I think it depends on our region, a week perennial in some but mostly an annual....if allowed to go to seed however, they may lay dormant for years....when you thnk you've got 'em taken care of...BAM...here they come again.....if not real heavy, a good method is to take them out by hand.
> There is a pre emergent for established fields, haven't tried it yet....hope I don't have to


I've heard of those hybrid types before. As far as the planting goes, there is usually a lot of rain around April-May-early June. I'd preferably shoot for April-May. As far as June or July planting goes, I would be a bit hesitant for June planting, and would never ever consider July-August. It's just way too hot and dry.

Do you sell your Bermuda hay to farmers? Or do you keep it for yourself? I'm just curious because I want to sell to cattle ranchers.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JimBob1907 said:


> I've heard of those hybrid types before. As far as the planting goes, there is usually a lot of rain around April-May-early June. I'd preferably shoot for April-May. As far as June or July planting goes, I would be a bit hesitant for June planting, and would never ever consider July-August. It's just way too hot and dry.
> 
> Do you sell your Bermuda hay to farmers? Or do you keep it for yourself? I'm just curious because I want to sell to cattle ranchers.


That's a tough way to make a livin......cattlemen are generally growin their own and they'll try to beat ya down on price, so would I, that's why I like to start high .

I keep some to feed my hay burners.....

Sell to feed stores and end users......


----------



## JimBob1907 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hmm... I'll consider that. You may see me bring this topic up in a more suitable section soon. Until then, thanks!


----------



## jturbo10 (Feb 28, 2011)

For Sand Spurs try, Pastora, Prowl H20, Plateu, etc. Call your county agent for locally effective products.


----------

